# 2005 WNBA Champ = Sacramento Monarchs!



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Way to go Sacto!! I'm so happy for them. :banana: It's a good thing the Monarchs won a champaionship because Kings never will.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Lots more pictures here:

CA: Connecticut Sun v Sacramento Monarchs - WNBA F... (97)


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Yessssssssssss! Go Monarchs!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Did you go to the game Peja?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

How does a team in the WNBA with a center measured 7'2 lose a game? Avg Center height is 6'4".

GO MONARCHS!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Did you go to the game Peja?


No I wish I did. I heard that Arco was selling standing room only tickets, so I probably wouldn't have been able to get in if I wanted to.

I watched the whole thing on TV, though...


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Go Monarchs!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

More than 3,000 cheer champions: A mini-parade and a City Hall rally honor the Monarchs for their WNBA title


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> More than 3,000 cheer champions: A mini-parade and a City Hall rally honor the Monarchs for their WNBA title




Wow! That seems like fun. Next year, my Comets got next. LOL.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The Comets always used fire trucks so everybody in the crowds could see them. The parades are a blast, and once your team has one, you want another, and another...

The Comets have some work to do to bring the Championship back to Houston.

On another topic, is it offensive for the WNBA Champions to be called "World Champions"? Some might think that is arrogant, but I don't know of another women's league that could carry the Monarch's sports bras....just wondering.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Finally my girl yoyo wins a championship. She is one of my favorite players in the WNBA today and I am glad to see her win a title.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

enjoy its sacramento u wont be gettin one in the nba anytime soon


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

KobeBryant08 said:


> enjoy its sacramento u wont be gettin one in the nba anytime soon



What a coincidence? The Lakers won't either.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> Go Monarchs!


i dont like them anymore


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

The monarchs are awesome.


----------



## jasoncollier (Oct 25, 2005)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> i dont like them anymore


why???


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> i dont like them anymore


Why not?


----------

